# Hoteles de Cusco y del Valle Sagrado



## roberto_vp (Feb 8, 2008)

Bellísimos.


----------



## dra.naths (Feb 16, 2007)

PaiMei74 said:


> Casa Cartagena: http://www.casacartagena.com/ No tengo muchas referencias del hotel aun, pero en su página web se ve espectacular. Ya hubo un thread del hotel, pero no lo pude ubicar.


este es el thread:
http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?t=705310

buena recopilacion de hoteles.. y aun falta el Libertador en Urubamba.. en los renders se ve muuy bien


----------



## J Block (Feb 16, 2004)

Están bien chéveres esos hoteles en el Valle Sagrado. Me gustó el Casa Andina.


----------



## koko cusco (Sep 7, 2008)

koko cusco said:


> *
> Uyariwaichis Kausachun Qosqollajta!!!​*​


aqui unas carnecitas de lo que se tiene en el CARTAGENA LUXURY & PROPERTIES en el thread que menciono NATHS si quieren dense una vuelta


----------



## 100%imperial (Aug 20, 2008)

para mi el mejor ^^^^


----------



## MisteryWorld (Nov 13, 2008)

CARTAGENA LUXURY & PROPERTIES me parece muy interesante y me gusta personalmente,pero no se si sea el mejor...


----------



## koko cusco (Sep 7, 2008)

MisteryWorld said:


> CARTAGENA LUXURY & PROPERTIES me parece muy interesante y me gusta personalmente,pero no se si sea el mejor...


para mi opinion el mejor hotel del cusco en este momento es el MONASTERIO ...


----------



## ZandoKan (Oct 30, 2008)

que xvrs los hoteles en cusco...me servira para cuando vaya de visita algun dia 
pero creo que deberian construir o adecuar un hotel Marriot-Cusco
me parece raro que una cadena de hoteles tan conocida... no llegara a un destino turistico tan concurrido


----------



## Kuntur Apuchin (Jan 29, 2008)

Que lindos hoteles.


----------



## brian_cusco13 (Dec 8, 2007)

ZandoKan said:


> que xvrs los hoteles en cusco...me servira para cuando vaya de visita algun dia
> pero creo que deberian construir o adecuar un hotel Marriot-Cusco
> me parece raro que una cadena de hoteles tan conocida... no llegara a un destino turistico tan concurrido


weno antes el libertador tenia un nombre conocido!!

y weno llegaran cadenas famosas como hilton, etc!! :bash:


----------



## Tyrone (Feb 6, 2008)

Que buenos estos hoteles ... fácil dan la pelea para las 6 estrellas los que tienen 5


----------



## koko cusco (Sep 7, 2008)

Como dice el dicho para muestra un boton aqui Unas fotos del hotel monasterio del Cusco 























































Si les llamo la atencion mas detalles en el thread en Peru Construye gracias
​


----------



## fer051 (Sep 23, 2015)

*alternativa de descanso y confort*

un buena opcion para el descanso y confort en cusco es el hotel golden inca aqui http://www.hotelgoldeninca.com les dejo su pagina web para que lo miren Saludos.....


----------



## ablas (Sep 29, 2015)

*Novotel Cusco*

14. Patio y Lobby del Novotel Cusco, con decoración navideña (del año pasado :-D)




Después colocaré del Valle Sagrado. Espero les haya gustado.

Saludos.[/QUOTE]


Alguien sabe quien realisó la cobertura del patio del Novotel Cusco? No hay muchas empresas que realisen ese tipo de estructura con vidrio


----------

